# Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone feed this to their dog? How has your dog done on it? Does it have a really fishy smell and/or does it give them fishy breath? I've never fed Chester a fish diet but because of allergies, I'm thinking of switching him to this.

We recently found out about Chester's allergies. The two types of meat he's allergic to are duck and lamb. He is also allergic to eggs, rice, and oats. His allergy level to all 5 of these is low. Since there are too many other allergens that he is highly allergic to that needed to be included in his allergy shots, none of the food allergies are included in the vaccine. So we have to be careful about what we feed him. Since the allergy level is low, we can feed him these ingredients occasionally. But obviously I don't want his main diet to have any of these ingredients.

I loved Fromm and hated switching him off of it (which we did before we did the allergy test and considered possible allergies to chicken/beef, eggs, dairy). We definitely can't go back to Fromm because all of the varieties have eggs, rice, and/or oats. He's currently on Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain. Since it's a lamb diet, he obviously can't stay on it. But he does love it and obviously not counting the skin allergies, it's been great on his stomach. I looked at the other Taste of the Wild varieties and Pacific Stream is the only one that doesn't contain duck and/or lamb and is also grain free. So I wanted to consider this before looking into switching to yet another brand of food.

I would love any opinions.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

I fed both my golden and lab this for quite a while and they did great on it. We recentlly switched to the Sierra Mountain just cause it has a little lower calcium levels but they are both excellent foods.

Both my dogs loved it, coats looked great and stool was good. 


I would recommend it in a heart beat


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I tried feeding it to my golden and she hated it! I even tried it softened she still wouldn't eat it....it doesn't smell fishy at all. Even my chihuahua wont touch it though...... I am glad I only bought a 5lb bag of it....


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Pemphredo said:


> I tried feeding it to my golden and she hated it! I even tried it softened she still wouldn't eat it....it doesn't smell fishy at all. Even my chihuahua wont touch it though...... I am glad I only bought a 5lb bag of it....


OP i would try a small bag first to make sure the like it. Not every dog likes ever flavor out there.

Mine go nuts for it, I have to be careful and make sure the tub i store it in is closed tight otherwise they know how to pry the lid off LOL


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

akgolden said:


> I fed both my golden and lab this for quite a while and they did great on it. We recentlly switched to the Sierra Mountain just cause it has a little lower calcium levels but they are both excellent foods.
> 
> Both my dogs loved it, coats looked great and stool was good.
> 
> ...


That's definitely good to hear! I really hate switching him off of Sierra Mountain since he really likes it and it's great on his tummy. But I certainly don't want it bothering his skin.



Pemphredo said:


> I tried feeding it to my golden and she hated it! I even tried it softened she still wouldn't eat it....it doesn't smell fishy at all. Even my chihuahua wont touch it though...... I am glad I only bought a 5lb bag of it....


Oh that stinks. I don't know if it's possible for Chester to refuse to eat anything! He is most definitely not a picky eater so somehow I don't see him refusing to eat it. I usually start off with a small bag anytime I switch...so I'll make sure to do it this time as well.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

My Sharlette is SUCH a picky eater! So I am sure that is her problem. Maybe once she is older and more of a scarfer of foods then she is now maybe she will love it LOL I stored it away to try again on her later. I heard so much good about it I was sad she didn't like it. My chihuahua is an iron gut she can eat anything and will eat anything so I was shocked she didn't want it. Maybe Sharlette told her not to eat it ahahahahh


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I fee TOW PS. My dogs love it, they look great and feel great. It has a slight fish smell, but not enough to bother me.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I alternate Sawyer between Pacific Stream and Sierra Mountain. I love when he is on the Pacific Stream for a little while - his coat gets all shiny and soft. The food itself is stinky but I don't find that he smells from it. Maybe he would after being on it for a prolonged period of time but i usually alternate his food every few weeks so I don't notice him being stinky.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

I have fed one of my dogs Herring, Rice and Potato with no fish smell.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the honest opinions. I figured it might be kinda stinky. I really hate fishy smells, but obviously Chester's diet is more important than what my nose wants to (or doesn't want to) smell.


----------



## SashaBear (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasha is also allergic to...well...various things. I feed her Darwins raw food, but I also have to give her a little bowl of dry food or she refuses to eat anything- even though she obviously loves the Darwin food. Anyway, I feed her taste of the wild high prairie (which includes egg), but we've actually tried out a few of the flavors and the fish one was the only one she refused to eat. Who knows why, but I wondered if it was the smell.

What test did you do to find out Chester's allergies. Our vet told us to stay away from chicken and grains but didn't do any test. However she seems fine with her raw duck!


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks good but I would like to know what all is included in "ocean" fish meal. To me this sounds like an unnamed protein source.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We feed all of the varieties, but mostly the lamb. Gibbs ate the salmon for the first 8 months of his life and then I began switching it up between the lamb and salmon mostly. I do think that the salmon has a fishy smell and that his breath smelled noticably fishy. Others I know also feed TOTW and have not noticed the fishy breath so to each his own, I guess. TOTW has just come out with a puppy formula so check on their ingredients too-- maybe they will also not contain allergens and work as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Best part of feeding this brand is that they produce really small stools.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

SashaBear said:


> What test did you do to find out Chester's allergies. Our vet told us to stay away from chicken and grains but didn't do any test. However she seems fine with her raw duck!


That's funny because that's what our vet originally told us as well. Before we did the test, our vet had us stay away from chicken/beef, eggs, dairy, and wheat. He said that when dogs are allergic to meat, it's typically chicken or beef. So he wanted us to switch over to an alternative like lamb or duck. And it turns out that he's not allergic to chicken or beef at all, but he is allergic to lamb and duck...go figure!

The test was just a simple blood test. The vet took a blood sample and sent it out to the lab. The lab then sends back the list of 60 or so allergens and each one gets a score of 0-6 (0 being not allergic and 6 being ultra high allergic). And that's how we found out of everything he's allergic to.


----------



## pride-and-joy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been feeding it to my two dogs for about 6 months. Their skin and coats look great. It does smell a little fishy and when I open the tub the cats come running. Agree that the stool volume is reduced.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I feed TOTW to my cats and have to say it is the best dried kibble I have ever fed them. I have fed them a few diffrent brands of food and TOTW by far has been the best for their coats and minimal shedding.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Razz & Thai both eat TOTW Wild Pacific Stream & both eat it with no problems. I also feed canned, wild salmon & coconut oil along with the kibble - my guys don't smell "fishy". 

Do I like TOTW - it's ok but I do find that their coats might be a little dry.

Ironically, I feed Nygel Purina Pro Plan which is almost 1/2 the price and he's the one with the amazing coat! :uhoh: I would feed my other two Purina but I didn't like the very loose stools even when mixing.


----------

